# Urn



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

We just got back from my wife's brothers services. I was called at the last minute because the family decided to have me turn a burial urn. There was no way to do it with green wood so decided to make a staved piece out of kiln dried 1 X walnut. They called me to ask on Sunday the 5th and the service was Saturday the 11th. So this one was quick but made with a lot of thought and love. It is walnut. The inside diameter is 7 1/4" and it is 8" tall. Probably could have went slightly smaller but didn't want to take a chance since we were driving 200 miles. Anyway it has a lacquer finish after being sanded to 600 grit and I burned a band on the top and bottom. The other problem I had is I had no wood that would take threads well and definitely the walnut wouldn't. So improvised and use pvc threads. Wish I had went with black abs now. I wish I would have had more time but they thought it was brilliant and all loved the piece.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, that is super nice Bernie!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"made with a lot of thought and love".

Why am i not surprised...

Great result, Bernie


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I was going to add that Harry does not know what he is missing, but I saw he was on last night.......


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bernie it's a beautiful urn, tastefully executed with a lot of thought and love.


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Bernie ~ Beautiful craftsmanship. I know of a cabinet shop owner who is going into the wooden urn business as a sideline with a local funeral home director. Just a thought.

Bob


----------



## hilbilly (Dec 30, 2011)

Bernie,

Very tasteful and thoughtful. You need to have no second thoughts.
As a hospice nurse, I have seen very few "professional" urns that can match your craftsmanship.

Blessings,
Hillbilly


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again to all. James I haven't seen Harry in quite a while. Hopefully he will be back and respond.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice and saved around $800 that is what most charge which is in my opion way to much. But the pray on the people . I not saying all of them do but i know 3 people that have paid that much. and didn't get as good looking as what you made. nice job


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Del. The cheapest he said he could find was $1100. Was honored to have helped.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bernie, an outstanding job per usual. Few people think about what a special gesture like this means to someone who has suffered a terrible loss. It is a kindness they will always remember.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> I was going to add that Harry does not know what he is missing, but I saw he was on last night.......


Yes James, I was on for a short time to see if I could stir things a bit and only read a few posts.

Bernie, I need hardly remark on the superb craftsmanship that you've displayed in this project, but what I can't help remarking on are the emotions you must have been experiencing during the making. I would not have been surprised had I noticed a few tear stains on the urn. All I can say is: good on yer mate, you did your late brother-in-law proud.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

As much as we love working wood always, how much more special is making a special gift. I have heard of none more special.

Great work!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again to all. Yes Harry there were a few tears on this one but luckily the finish hid it. It was a great honor for me to do this especially when asked by my wife's brother. He very seldom asks for anything. So it meant a lot and also meant alot to me to provide the vessel that was taken to his final resting place.


----------

